# what if... ?



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

During the offseason, the Suns were really close to signing John Salmons from Philly but he picked the Raptors (and then some contract issues came up and he is now with the Kings). 

How would the season have gone if he had picked the Suns? Marcus Banks would obviously not be with the team as he was signed after Salmons rejected the Suns. I doubt Jalen would be here either. 

How is Salmons performing with the Kings? Would he have been a solid contributor to the Suns?

Discuss.


----------



## NetsKnight (Jan 29, 2007)

Salmons is pretty versatile and would have allowed D'Antoni to throw some different lineups at teams. He would definitely help with the Suns lack of depth.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

The PHX Suns have plenty depth. I believe John Salmons would have been a solid contributor (maybe a James Jones type) but nothing more than that. He definately would have made the rotation, but this is a shoulda woulda coulda thread. No significance.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Salmons is good player, but Suns couldn't sign him at last summer, cause we had too lil money for him... Of course Banks isn't so good like most thought... Now Suns hould start to fight for Ridnour, he could be the future key point guard


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> Salmons is good player, but Suns couldn't sign him at last summer, cause we had too lil money for him... Of course Banks isn't so good like most thought... Now Suns hould start to fight for Ridnour, he could be the future key point guard


ridnour would be a better fit offensively with the suns than banks but i don't see anyway that the sonics trade him to the suns. speaking of the sonics, maybe the suns try to trade for collison because he always kills the suns.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

I think if the Suns traded Banks and Cleveland's Pick for Luke Ridnour, the Sonics might bite. The Sonics will have Watson and Ridnour makeing the same about the same amount next season. And both can start for any other team in the league. And Luke has mentioned his displeasure in sharing time with Watson. He might feel the same thing back up Nash but if the team is winning and you are split time with a 2-time MVP, he might not mind some much.

I think the Suns can get Noah (who they want, not who we want) with the ATL's Pick, which will be between 4-7 range. And they trade Kurt Thomas with the other Pick for a player (Swift???), they could make a great before the off-season signings start.

C- Amare' / Noah
F- Diaw / Swift
F- Marion / JaJones
G- Bell / Barbosa
G- Nash / Ridnour

Mike D'Antoni would have a very Deep team.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to dru_jones:

Collison isn't bad, but I am unsure that how long he would play like now...

to Wild by Nature:

Roster you mentioned is really great... Maybe Swift isn't so good, cause he gets too much injuries... Noah could be really good rookie and we need PF or C who loves run'n'gun...


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> to dru_jones:
> 
> Collison isn't bad, but I am unsure that how long he would play like now...
> 
> ...


I wasn't serious about collison. I just mentioned him because he always has great games against the suns. I don't know how he does against the other teams, just found it funny that he does so well against the team. 

I think Swift would fit in really well but I don't see the Logo trading him to the suns for KT. Maybe if we throw in Banks, hehe.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Kurt Thomas $8,091,188 (if Player Option is used)
PHX's Pick
FOR	
Stromile Swift $5,800,000 / 2008-09 $6,200,000 (Player Option)

Memphis Saves $3.9 Million over the next two years to add $2.29 Million next season. And they get a late draft pick, which will cost them Less than $1 Million.

I think it would be a good deal for both teams. Besides, we all know the Suns are not going to use all 3 First Round Picks. They might as well, send a lower one in a trade like above.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Trading KT for Swift would be better, cause KT is getting older and he costs much more than Swift would cost... So I am not against this trade... And what about Swift defensive skills???


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

> Hoopshype says - Swift has Outstanding athleticism... One of the best dunkers in the league... If he is on the court, alley-oops will be an offensive weapon to consider for his team... Will grab a lot of rebounds thanks to his huge leaping skills... Has worked on his ballhandling and developed a decent mid-range shot... Takes too many of them, though... Runs the floor well...
> 
> When he was drafted in 2000, his NBA Comparison was Shawn Kemp
> 
> ...


I have always liked him as a player. I think he can help the Suns fill the spot that KT plays but for less money.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Here's my what if; what if Nash screws up his shoulder so much he can't play during playoffs? Nash should not, presently, be playing. Mavs cannot be caught hence give Nash some rest and healing. Nash can't even shoot. The guys should put their act together and play without Nash until Nash is more than 90% healed. As of now, according to Nash himself, he's at 70% - that's nuts as he could be at 0% in a jiffy.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It is dangerous of course, but you know Nash is crazy and he never give up and he feels pashion to play, so I think that everything gonna be alright...


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I think you guys are forgetting that Stromile Swift is basketball retarded. He has no idea what he's doing out there unless he has the ball, and once he gets it the only thing on his mind is dunk. He gets the occasional highlight dunk, and the occasional highlight block... but after that, he's nearly useless and I'd prefer that he didn't put on a Suns uniform, especially if we have to get rid of a great defensive player with a good attitude who provides much needed toughness for him.

And then to throw in a pick on top of it? Beh. Cap relief is definitely not worth that. If we're trading away picks, we ought to trade them for players we can really use and will really produce, because Stromile Swift won't, and with the draft being as deep as it is, I'd rather have a player with potential to develop riding the bench than a dunker with an ego.


----------

